# Tub and tile epoxy coatings



## lbauer

Recently I refinished a couple of tubs at a local hotel I used XIM Tub and Tile Doc the finish looked great when I was done it's been about 6 months since the job was completed and the tubs are turning yellow they started out white. Has anyone ever ran into this problem?


----------



## ibsocal

lbauer said:


> Recently I refinished a couple of tubs at a local hotel I used XIM Tub and Tile Doc the finish looked great when I was done it's been about 6 months since the job was completed and the tubs are turning yellow they started out white. Has anyone ever ran into this problem?


 
Tile doc :laughing:
Listen here, If you really want to be a PRO and taken seriously learn about what the pro's use and not what someone behind the counter at your local box/SW store is pushing

My bud George Picott @ topkotecan show you the way with everything you need to do the job right.
He owns BRAOA :thumbup: http://www.braoa.org/forum/ and we can help any pro here who is serious about wanting to learn this skilled trade.
BTW I have lots of experience with this but go to the BRAOA forum and you will find all the answers to your Q's:yes:


----------



## RH

I have no experience refinishing tubs but I typically trust XIM and at least consider what SW employees tell me. 

If you did the surface prep right ( it's yellowing not failing right?) I think this is a product failure not applicator failure. I don't think that makes you a hack. 

Not what you were asking I know but I had to chime in if too many hacks hang out here Steve and I won't be special anymore.


----------



## ibsocal

Wrong :no: not a product failure.
Tile doc :blink:
answer was given to help separate the hacks or at the least inform all with REAL knowledge .


----------



## RH

ibsocal said:


> Wrong :no: not a product failure.
> Tile doc :blink:
> answer was given to help separate the hacks or at the least inform all with REAL knowledge .


Could you explain why and also not be so pretentious?


----------



## ibsocal

Epoxies yellow naturaly and unnaturaly for many reasons.if you do not leave the proper use, cleaning / products or directions to be used with your newly coated surface customers or house cleaners WLL and can damage the coated surface many different ways .
i am most sure the guy behind the counter has no clue about proper maintenance for a long lasting shine and durable finish.


----------



## LINE-X

Just for fun, I looked at the products' websites.

Tile Doc is a bisphenol-A epoxy which is the most common type. However, bisphenol-F epoxy is much better and much more chemical resistant. Tile Doc's instructions say not to use bleach or chlorine, that's most likely your problem. Not all epoxies will yellow, such as a bis-F with a cycloaliphatic hardener.

Topkote's product is an acrylic urethane. It's probably more durable than the bis-A epoxy. Actually, most good epoxy floors have a urethane topcoat because the urethane is more durable.

In the last couple of years, polyaspartics (aliphatic polyurea) have come on strong. They do not yellow and are more durable than low end epoxies and some urethanes.


----------

